# Tisch Waitlist



## Jeromba

This for anyone who is either on the Tisch waitlist and would like to share their high school stats OR anyone who knows any info on how NYU's waitlist works....mainly the latter.

My biggest concern is NYU's system for choosing people off the waitlist. If anyone has any knowledge whatsoever of the following questions, for the love of god share: 
1. Is it a random lottery? 
2. Do they give priority to those who respond to the waitlist within the quickest time frame? 
3. Do they give priority to those who are ranked higher academically/Show more "Diversity"? 

Basically, any wisdom you can share on the subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jayimess

Shoot.  I wish I knew how waitlists work.  I'm on USC's MFA waitlist myself.


----------



## yawnface86

i think waitlist are based on scores, like during your interview you get points, your paper work, and your other stuff as well as diversity etc. i doubt it is random as these colleges are very very very very picky. waitlist are basically back up for the college if the best in your pool say no.


----------



## Jeromba

If I had to guess, I'd probably assume they use a points system too. As for waitlists in general for schools like nyu, I don't think the applicants are necessarily "Back up." They're just isn't enough room to take everyone whose qualified, as most colleges operate on a first come, first serve basis. I just thought maybe a college such as nyu might factor in how quickly they receive a response, if the college is your top choice, etc... when receiving the waitlist papers back.


----------



## Jayimess

Waitlist papers?

What the heck are waitlist papers? 

My not-quite-a-rejection letter from USC just told me if a spot opens up for me, I'll get a phone call on May 1st, and 24 hours to decide.

Why can't there be some norms for this process?

Eeek.


----------



## Winterreverie

I've never heard of wait list papers either. Explain this concept to me.


----------



## Jeromba

NYU sent me a form to send back that allowed me to check if I either wanted to be on the waitlist, or if I've already decided on another school.


----------



## sa

Interesting. For grad NYU didn't do that, they just sent you an emailing saying check your status on the website where it told you that you were waitlisted. The message also said email so and so if you want to remain on the NYC waitlist, or if you also want to be put on the Singapore waitlist.


----------



## Jeromba

I think it has something to do with the increasing applicant pool, they probably want to weed out all the people who have already made decisions regarding other universities.


----------



## Jeromba

It's may 1st, so technically applicants start getting off the list any time now. I would really appreciate it if people would use this forum to post any news of people getting off the list just to help gauge how things are moving. Thanks


----------



## sa

Anyone hear from NYU about their waitlist status yet?


----------



## L4

not yet.


----------



## Lily

I just told them I will NOT be attending,(for grad screenwriting) so you can count on that spot to open.


----------



## Jeromba

This is just a rule of thumb for everyone on the forum, please specify grad or undergrad if you are discussing your waitlist status. I didn't hear back yet, but I am anxious as hell


----------



## REDheadcommy

im undergrad on the tisch waitlist.. and i dn when we are supposed to find out , but i already submitted my deposit elsewhere. so if i get in, i dont know what im going to do...


----------



## Jeromba

I read in a forum of some girl who got off the college of arts and sciences waitlist at NYU. I'm not sure what that means regarding Tisch, but I would think they must already be starting to make calls as well.


----------



## REDheadcommy

tisch is harder to get off of wouldnt you think? so much more competitive. like i bet if we all applied to arts and sciences for some bs major we woulda gotten in no joke.


----------



## Jeromba

True, I talked to someone who got off the waitlist a year ago. She didn't find out till june. You can't really gauge from the first people you hear about online. I wish they would let you see where you are on the waitlist.


----------



## REDheadcommy

They just called me this morning.

Im in.

This is ridiculous.
What do I do unnghhh


----------



## Jeromba

They called me today too, I was taking a **** at the time, but I picked up the phone anyways. Who cares, I'm innnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Jeromba

This for anyone who is either on the Tisch waitlist and would like to share their high school stats OR anyone who knows any info on how NYU's waitlist works....mainly the latter.

My biggest concern is NYU's system for choosing people off the waitlist. If anyone has any knowledge whatsoever of the following questions, for the love of god share: 
1. Is it a random lottery? 
2. Do they give priority to those who respond to the waitlist within the quickest time frame? 
3. Do they give priority to those who are ranked higher academically/Show more "Diversity"? 

Basically, any wisdom you can share on the subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## REDheadcommy

Do you think youre bout to go?


----------



## Jeromba

I haven't seen the fin aid package yet, but I'm prepared to go into debt. It's my dream school, so I'm all about Tisch over here. What about you?


----------



## REDheadcommy

It was kinda my dream school... except all my schools were dream schools. I really just wanted to go somewhere, you know?
Like you, Im going to have to wait for the "admissions packet", complete with the financial aid and what not. If its more or less equal to what Ive got at the school Im off to (which I highly doubt haha, although anything is possible, I guess...) then I suppose I am therrre. Haha, such a tuffff decision.
I thought all my decisions were made. Im ready to just enjoy the last two weeks of high school everrr and senior week and summer.... ughh. O well, just have to wait and see!


----------

